# Under voltage settings.



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

How low can you go!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

papi92 said:


> How low can you go!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Imoseyon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread already exists..... *facepalm*


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Where at? And yes imo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Where at?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13016-how-low-can-you-go-voltages/

Also some kernels say they UV and appear as if they do.. but they really aren't. Just an fyi, I clearly learned this from that thread


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

You do realize below a pre-defined threshold the CPU basically ignores your UV setting right ????


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You do realize below a pre-defined threshold the CPU basically ignores your UV setting right ????


Well what's the threshold? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> Well what's the threshold?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Am I missing something? I have not tab for voltage 
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Am I missing something? I have not tab for voltage
> Swyped from my GNEX


You need a kernel that supports it. Also I heard that you may have to clear out the data of setcpu under apps in settings


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> You need a kernel that supports it. Also I heard that you may have to clear out the data of setcpu under apps in settings


Thanks bud

Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I did all of that haha it undervolted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what does this do?

Is it to save battery life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> Well what's the threshold?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Good question. We need the whitesheets for the CPU


----------

